# Receptacles and 6 foot rules



## Bocolo (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello,
I have a few questions regarding this topic. What is the best method of wiring two outlets that are side by side on a two gang box from one circuit? Do you attach two pigtails to all three wires and attach wires to both receptacles? Or, do you wire one receptacle and "jump" wires (using the other set of terminal screws) to the receptacle next to it? If I "jump" wires I would have to still pigtail the ground so that I have two grounds one for each outlet. Correct??? Second, If I understand the 6 foot rule I would probably end up with approximately 9-10 outlets in a bedroom (it is pretty big). How many outlets can I have one one circuit? Of course the outlets would not all be used at once. They would be put in place to satisfy the 6 foot rule and for outlets when furniture is re-arranged. Thanks for your help and time in advance.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I would pigtail with two pigtails.
6 foot rule is that no section of wall can be more than 6 feet from a receptacle not a receptacle every 6 feet. That means a receptacle within 6 feet of a door and then every 12 feet. A receptacle in the middle of 12 feet is 6 feet from a receptacle. 
In the NEC there is no limit to the number of receptacles on a circuit.
Don't forget bedroom needs to be AFCI.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

Either way is acceptable. I prefer the pigtail. Make sure you use the screws and not the back stab method. 

The 6' rule is saying basically the receptacles shouldn't be more than 12' apart. You don't want to cut yourself short on receptacles, for example, where the bed could be I like to put quads since you have so much stuff on night stands. 

Light switches next to the bed so you don't have to get up to turn the lights off.

Most people say there's no limit but I still use the 180 volt amp/receptacle for the heck of it.
Don't forget the AFCI and a smoke detector.


----------



## Bocolo (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. I have in mind the AFCI and smoke detector. I am still a bit confused on the 6 foot rule. For example, on an 18 foot wall, I need two receptacles. Correct?

On this statement:
"The 6' rule is saying basically the receptacles shouldn't be more than 12' apart."

Can you elaborate a bit more? My understanding was you need a receptacle every 6' or is it 6' from every wall?

Not questioning anyone, just trying to educate myself. Thanks for your time.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

That no matter where you are you are no more than 6' from a receptacle. So if receptacles are 12' apart and you're standing in the middle, you're no more than 6' from them.

Hopefully, Stubbie or Chris has one of those pictures that show this.


----------



## Bocolo (Jan 24, 2009)

Ah ok, I got it know. I think? Not a receptacle every six feet. A person (me) within six feet. Right? Thanks again I really appreciate the people that take the time to answer these questions and share their knowledge.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

Not really "you" but for example, if you put a table with a lamp on it, any place you put it in the room you'll be no farther than 6' from a receptacle. If you have a night stand, no matter where you put it in the room, you'll be no farther than 6' from a receptacle.


----------



## Bocolo (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks again. I see it now. I was really using "a person - me" as a reference point. Thanks.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is a diagram the 6' and 12' are maximum distances. 6' from any opening like doors and then no more than 12' between receps. Which can be measured around corners.


----------



## Bocolo (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the sketch. Good information. I was also, for some reason, under the impression you could not measure around corners. Thanks again.


----------



## Steelhead (Dec 23, 2008)

Just wanted to mention to wirenut and joed that depending on the state you live in AFCI may not be required. In Wisconsin they don't require it even though it is in the NEC. I don't know what it is in MA, but I thought I'd throw that one out there. For some people on a tight budget and depending on how many AFCIs need to be installed it may help to keep them within that budget. But I also realize you can't put a price on safety.


----------



## Bocolo (Jan 24, 2009)

Understood. I am pretty certain the electrician stated that they are required in Mass. They will be installed. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes in MA we are on 2008
As far as I know that means the AFCI
Haven't heard anything to the contrary
Also, any wall space 2' or more most have an outlet
I prefer to more outlets then required by code, usually 8' apart
But depends upon the room & layout


----------



## Bocolo (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes. I would rather go with more than the recommendation of the code. That 2' foot rule gets me too. Does it mean that if you have let's say an L shape wall and each side of the wall is 2.5 feet you need to put an outlet on each side? Or is the wall considered just "one wall" regardless of shape? Ponch37 posted earlier you can measure around corners so I am guessing one outlet would suffice. True? Thanks for your time.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Walls go around a corner. So a L with two 2.5 foot walls would be considered a 5 foot wall.


----------



## Bocolo (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks. Clear now.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

If *I *am trimming it out or if I don't have a lot of space in the box, I *may* just leave the wire long, strip in the middle and wrap/jump to the second one.

If I am leaving it for someone else, I will pigtail. Pigtailing also makes replacement easier.


----------



## Ucnhtmenow (Aug 19, 2021)

I know this thread is old, but you hit the answer spot on and I wish more answers would be more like yours. No talking down on people, no unecessarily rude sarcasm, straight to the point and accurate.


----------



## tmittelstaedt (Nov 7, 2018)

It's not completely spot on because they should have suggested checking to see if the AFCI could have gone into the breaker box. Cheaper to do that than individual outlets. Code should always be used as a starting point NOT a way to skank out of doing the right thing. AFCI has saved lives and if he's running his own wiring he's saving so much money that he should budget for it even if code at the time didn't require it. Also it's really not a good idea to resurrect dead threads talking about code. Code has changed in the last 12 years and I am sure WI now requires AFCI.

I know you obviously have an agenda to "improve the kindness of the answers" or some other politically correct baloney and there's a lot worse online agendas out there so carry on, but next time if you are going to resurrect a dead thread please stick to ones talking about which cooking pot is better or something other than a health and safety one.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

For a quadplex receptacle, I pigtail the ground and I wire one receptacle with white and black, then wire from that receptacle to the other. Then I only have 1 wire nut in the box.


----------

